# Multi BLD help



## cookingfat (Apr 28, 2009)

I want to try and get some Multi BLD successes but I'm not sure the best way to go about it. 

For normal BLD solving I currently use classic pochmann for corners and M2 for edges. 

Memo is visual/tapping for corners and letter pair images for edges. 

My best single BLD time is 4:08 (4:30 with M2 edges)

I've attempted multi bld (2 cubes) three times so far and all have been 1/2 results. The first two attempts I DNFd the first cube and solved the second one and the last attempt I had an execution mistake on the second cube, otherwise it would have been a success.

The way I currently do it is memo 1st cube edges then corners, then memo 2nd cube edges then corners. Then I would go over both cubes again to make sure. Then I solve the second cube (corners first, then edges) then do the 1st cube in the same way. 

I think corner memo is the problem. 

Does anyone have any tips or help they can give me to get successes? Should I be conscious about time at all, or should I forget about time? (had I not DNFd the attempts they would have been about 16-18 minutes)

Would it be worth memoing the cubes in a different way or method?


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

Visual is not that great for multi


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 28, 2009)

byu said:


> Visual is not that great for multi



Yeah.. I noticed that too.. I used visual corners for multi the first time I tried (only tried twice  ) and it didn't work very well.. Now I went back to numbers as I used before. 

For edges, make stories.. works great for me


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2009)

If you want to get to large multi attempts, you probably do want to do something other than visual. But you can get pretty big with visual corners and images for edges - if I recall correctly, Rafal did that, with rather much success. But Rafal is rather amazing.

In any event, if you've gotten 1/2 all three times you've tried it, you're not doing badly. Keep in mind that according to WCA rules, those are not DNFs - they're 0 points, but not DNFs. So it's respectable.


----------



## tim (Apr 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> In any event, if you've gotten 1/2 all three times you've tried it, you're not doing badly. Keep in mind that according to WCA rules, those are not DNFs - they're 0 points, but not DNFs. So it's respectable.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=46322&postcount=4
Too bad, that Ron has such a warm heart .



cookingfat said:


> Would it be worth memoing the cubes in a different way or method?


I don't know if it's worth it, but it's necessary to get better results.


----------



## mazei (Apr 28, 2009)

I do the same thing as you do except I solve them starting with the first cube I memo first and so on. So far I did a 3/4 and 3/3 before so I would say visual is certainly usable and as Rafal also proved, it can be amazing. Just chill and take your time to memo and make sure that you don't mix up anything. I'm going to try 5 next which is the minimum amount I need to do to get AsR at the moment but I doubt that it would stay at 4 points for long.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 28, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Visual is not that great for multi
> ...



Yep, I make link stories with the images from my letter pairs which sticks pretty well. 

I've never tried numbers for corners, could you give me an example on how you use numbers?



Mike Hughey said:


> If you want to get to large multi attempts, you probably do want to do something other than visual. But you can get pretty big with visual corners and images for edges - if I recall correctly, Rafal did that, with rather much success. But Rafal is rather amazing.
> 
> In any event, if you've gotten 1/2 all three times you've tried it, you're not doing badly. Keep in mind that according to WCA rules, those are not DNFs - they're 0 points, but not DNFs. So it's respectable.



Thanks for the encouragement, the unsolved cubes really were not that far off from what I remember just 2 corners were wrong due to bad memo. 

Large multi attempts are off the cards at the moment, I just need to get 2 cubes down first. 



tim said:


> I don't know if it's worth it, but it's necessary to get better results.



Yes, that's what I meant.



mazei said:


> I do the same thing as you do except I solve them starting with the first cube I memo first and so on. So far I did a 3/4 and 3/3 before so I would say visual is certainly usable and as Rafal also proved, it can be amazing. Just chill and take your time to memo and make sure that you don't mix up anything. I'm going to try 5 next which is the minimum amount I need to do to get AsR at the moment but I doubt that it would stay at 4 points for long.



my visual corner memo really does suck, I either have to go over it a number of times to make sure, which takes longer, or I need to execute them shortly after memoing them so I don't forget. 

What about timing? I know that the new rules state 10 minutes per cube, so officially I can't really take that much more time as I'm nearing the limit already. Would it be better to totally forget about timing myself for now? I'm pretty sure I could get a success if there was no time pressure.


Btw, thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 28, 2009)

what i do for corners is i do what i do for edges. i assign each sticker a letter. not hard at all, yes it may be heard to get used to but not that hard.

and dont even bother with time right now. just make sure you can do it. take as long as you need. it worked out great for me and im aure it will for you too


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

Numbers with corners is basically memorizing a phone number.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2009)

When you make up the story, make the stories continue through each cube.


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

I actually just realized how effective numbers can be.

So, assign each corner a number 1-8. Edges 1-12.

Corners average 8 things to memorize (7+breaking into new cycles-solved pieces)

Edges average 12 (11+breaking into new cycles-solved pieces)

Corners are memorized in a US phone number, with the possibility of adding on an extra number or two

123-4567 8

Edges, area code included, plus an extra two or three numbers, but you might have a 10 11 or 12 in your phone number, which seems strange

(123) 456-78910 11 12

I might actually try this for regular solving, not just multi. A little more than two phone numbers to remember for less than 10 minutes (maximum for most people) is not that hard.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 29, 2009)

you have to memorize stickers for old pochmann, not peices


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

Gparker said:


> you have to memorize stickers for old pochmann, not peices



Eh, forgot about that, I'm in 3OP mode today. Well, forget what I just said.


----------



## mazei (Apr 29, 2009)

As for time as concerned, I didn't care when I attempted 4 cubes because I just wanted to see if I can do it. But I did it in less than 30 minutes which means I average around 7+ minutes per cube which isn't fast but then again, most of my cubes are prone to popping so I was being careful.


----------



## F.P. (Apr 29, 2009)

I recommend to use images and routes.

Use letters for the edges and numbers for corners.

EDGES:

Create an image for each pair of letters, put it on a routepoint.

CORNERS:

You can use the major system (0-88 or 0-8 ) or a modified version of the major system. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Major_system

Put every image on a routepoint.


If you do n cubes, you should have n routes.


Ay, that was quite short.


----------



## cookingfat (May 14, 2009)

F.P. said:


> I recommend to use images and routes.
> 
> Use letters for the edges and numbers for corners.
> 
> ...



Ok, as I solve corners with classic pochmann, what would be the best way to assign numbers to the cube?

I like the look of the major system, but not too sure how to convert it to work on the cube as it only goes from 0-9.

Still not had a success yet, since the last post here I've had a DNF and another 0 pts which was only 2 corners off.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

Just assign 12 characters for edges and make a story. For corners construct a sentence. Edge orientation is done using Hex and for Corners Visual


----------

